# Old Greek Ferries



## sifnos

I am interested in old ferries (from 1960 and after) that have travelled in greek waters. Of course, the majority of them are british, french, belgian, italian, etc. I have loaded some photos of them in my gallery. I am special interested in Eleusis Bay and the laid up ferries that have remained there for some time.


----------



## nigelcollett

Hi Sifnos

Have you come across the following book?

Greek Ferries
Author: John May
ISBN. 1 971947 53 7
Published by:
Ferry Publications Ltd
PO Box 9
Narberth
Pembrokeshire
U.K.

Tel: 44 (0) 1834 591460

Regards

NigelC


----------



## sifnos

*It is a very good book*

Thank you very much, but of course I know very well this book. It is sold also here and it is popular for greek shiplovers. But the topic "old greek ferries" is much bigger to be contained in a book. So we need much more informations and photos. For example, I think that the topic "Eleusis Bay" is a real "museum" for ships built in Nothern and South Europe and Japan. So every information is important and very useful.


----------



## hawkey01

Sifnos,

I use the following sites for research and info. Possibly you already have them.
www.ferry-site.dk
www.apostolossphotos.fotopic.net
www.hhvferry.com

Regards
Hawkey01


----------



## cambria49

Sifnos, on my site I have a couple of photos of the old Holyhead mail ship Hibernia in Greek waters as the Express Apollon. I would be keen to hear if you find any more information on her lay-up and disposal.

http://www.sealink-holyhead.com/ships/mailships/hibernia.htm


----------



## awferries

Hello Sifnos,

have also a look at: www.faktaomfartyg.com

Regards,

Andreas


----------



## nippard

nippard here would like to view your gallery


----------



## speedkiller

cambria49 said:


> Sifnos, on my site I have a couple of photos of the old Holyhead mail ship Hibernia in Greek waters as the Express Apollon. I would be keen to hear if you find any more information on her lay-up and disposal.
> 
> http://www.sealink-holyhead.com/ships/mailships/hibernia.htm


Express Apollon ex senlac performs it's last voyage to aliaga (Turkey) to be broken up!


----------



## MANX 1

Any info on the PANAGIA SOUMELA (ex LADY OF MANN) anyone?


----------



## speedkiller

It's laid up at the port of Alexandroupoli with the rest of the saos fleet!


----------

